# Impede flow of traffic or speed?



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

What do I do when i'm on the pike doing 50 in the 55 speed limit zone in the far right lane (doing my best to hypermile legally in MA) and a car comes up behind flashing the high beams and tail gating? Big rigs usually only tail gate but dont high beam. They seem to be the only ones who know how to pass.

What I have been doing is speeding up to around 60 so they wont be AS PISSED OFF. If they wont attempt to pass me, i will go back down to 50. 

I assume the minimum speed is 45 towards Boston as the minimum posted speed is 45 more west where the limit is 65. The rest of traffic usually cruises at 65-75.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Unless the Pike has special regulations (and they may), you don't have to do anything if you're doing 50mph in the slow lane if the speed limit is 55mph. Unless you feel uncomfortable driving faster, I would recommend doing the speed limit if traffic conditions allow it.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

If someone has the balls to high beam you in the right lane, I say fuck 'em and slow down to 45. I'm not going to get into what *I* would do in that situation...


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Doing the turtle gets me 41 MPG mixed in a car thats supposed to get 36 MPG highway so i guess i cant complain.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

While I agree with everyone else that you're driving slow in the slow lane, you will probably get rear ended at some point.

Whether or not that makes your hypermilling worth saving a few bucks for...well, I guess you can see where I'm going with this since I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

frank said:


> While I agree with everyone else that you're driving slow in the slow lane, you will probably get rear ended at some point.
> 
> Whether or not that makes your hypermilling worth saving a few bucks for...well, I guess you can see where I'm going with this since I wouldn't bother with it.


I once was a speeder like everybody else. Then when prices of gas started getting high, i found out how much money i was saving by hypermiling. Even though the prices have gone down, i cant stop doing it lol... it just makes sense to me.

Just the other night, a BMW suv was tailing and high beaming me in a 25 MPH zone, one lane. I was cruising at 30. He was doing the whole gas/brake thing that tail-gaters do. When it split up into two lanes, he switched lanes and gunned it. There was a red light up ahead so i let off the gas and let it coast to the light. While the BMW driver was sitting at the red light, i was still coasting to it and zero gas was being used becuase the injectors shut off, as the momentum of the car was keeping the engine spinning. The light was turning green so i went back into the accelerator and left the green light quicker than he did as i had momentum on my side. I went thru all of that without hitting the brakes, while the BMW driver gas, brake, gas, brake, gas, brake, idle at red light.

Moral of the useless story? Hypermiling will save you gas and will reduce wear on your brakes. And most of the time, will not make you lose any time on your trip, as we both left the green light at pretty much the same time. No need to rush to a red light and idle until it's green. But... I am aware of situations of where hypermiling and doing the speed limit is not safe.

Thanks, my question has been answered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Let this be a lesson to everyone... You too CAN survive the 'Ask a Cop' forum.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Boston Man said:


> Just the other night, a BMW suv was tailing and high beaming me


Do you have a bumper sticker that says high beam me?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

With gas down to 1.60 a gallon, why are people acting like gas is still 4 bucks.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

BRION24 said:


> With gas down to 1.60 a gallon, why are people acting like gas is still 4 bucks.


It will go back up soon enough. We should do all we can to prevent that. I even shut off my cruiser when I don't need the heat or AC on if I am parked somewhere. No sense in giving any more money to countries that hate us.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Do you have a bumper sticker that says high beam me?


No lol. There wasnt much i could do as i was already going 5 over the limit.



BRION24 said:


> With gas down to 1.60 a gallon, why are people acting like gas is still 4 bucks.


Here is what i wrote on the first page:

I once was a speeder like everybody else. Then when prices of gas started getting high, i found out how much money i was saving by hypermiling. Even though the prices have gone down, i cant stop doing it lol... it just makes sense to me.

Just the other night, a BMW suv was tailing and high beaming me in a 25 MPH zone, one lane. I was cruising at 30. He was doing the whole gas/brake thing that tail-gaters do. When it split up into two lanes, he switched lanes and gunned it. There was a red light up ahead so i let off the gas and let it coast to the light. While the BMW driver was sitting at the red light, i was still coasting to it and zero gas was being used becuase the injectors shut off, as the momentum of the car was keeping the engine spinning. The light was turning green so i went back into the accelerator and left the green light quicker than he did as i had momentum on my side. I went thru all of that without hitting the brakes, while the BMW driver gas, brake, gas, brake, gas, brake, idle at red light.

Moral of the useless story? Hypermiling will save you gas and will reduce wear on your brakes. And most of the time, will not make you lose any time on your trip, as we both left the green light at pretty much the same time. No need to rush to a red light and idle until it's green. But... I am aware of situations of where hypermiling and doing the speed limit is not safe.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

BRION24 said:


> With gas down to 1.60 a gallon, why are people acting like gas is still 4 bucks.


As long as they're not camped out in the left lane on the highway, I don't really care.


----------

